# sexy  bilder



## smilefist (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal Fragen ob es erlaubt ist ein wenig sexy schärfe in dieses pc Forum zu bringen mit geilen Nacktbildern?
Damit mein ich keine Dickpics sondern eher bilder von nackten Frauen und Hentaipussys.
Bitte lasst mich wissen ob ich und andere interessierte Nutzer gegen Forumregeln verstoßen oder nicht.

LG


----------



## Aldeguerra (2. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Klutten (2. Dezember 2015)

Lass mich kurz überlegen... ...Nein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Dezember 2015)

Forenregeln gelesen?

"Verboten sind alle Inhalte, die rechtswidrig sind *oder als obszön, pornografisch oder anderweitig anstößig empfunden werden*."

--> darfst deine Nacktfotos gerne auf anderen Plattformen verteilen, PCGH ist der falsche Ort es sei denn es handelt sich um nackte Hardware.


E: zu langsam^^


----------

